# Calcium, iodine and other essential elements



## johnny_gitara (Jul 9, 2010)

sorry if this was asked before, but how important is to have element additives for aquarium such as Kent Marine or Seachem stuff? other thing is that my live rock started to fade out and turning white - which is dying of coraline algae. i don't have Ca test kit, though alkalinity and pH is good and stable. i know that doesn't say anything about Ca concentration. any advice?


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

i like to use as many chemicals as i can get my paws on....thats just me though


----------

